# Vaginal Bleeding 6 Weeks Before Due Date?



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Bloody discharge is very bad. How much discharge is there? What color blood is it? Smelly?

The mucous plug will be rusty/reddish and can be lost up to a week before foaling. But it shouldn't be lost at only 250 days.

Good luck. :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd call the vet ASAP.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

BlueSpark said:


> I know mares don't really have a due date. She will be 335 days (11 months)on April 15, so she is currently at about day 250?(my math skills go down hill the later it gets). She had bloody discharge frozen to her tail today. The vet is unavailable till tomorrow. She is a maiden mare that has had a very uneventful pregnancy up to this point. Still eating and acting normal.
> 
> Has anyone ever seen a mare that was discharging blood late in pregnancy that DID NOT loose the foal? Her owner is so worried, and can't get a vet out till tomorrow.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I understand the owner's concern but if it is the mucus plug and discharge, then she's already aborting and nothing will stop it which is why the vet didn't feel an emergency call was warranted. If she is having a bloody rectal discharge, the vet will palpate and figure out where it's from tomorrow. I'm hoping, she just got a scrape the owner missed and all is well.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

update?


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

she lost it:-(

the pasture she's in is large, and in the areas that haven't been packed down the snow is deep and coyotes in the area are plentiful, so it would be easy for a fetus to go missing.

so sad, its my BO's favorite mare, and the foal was much anticipated.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh wow, I'm so sorry Blue


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh man... I'm very sorry to hear that!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Ah that sucks. I'm sorry.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

I'm sorry that's terrible.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

it really sucks waiting so long(almost a year at this point from her first breeding exam) only to loose it. :-(

The vet thinks it might have been stress, this winter has had a lot of snow and ice, as well as abnormal temperature swings. It keeps going from above freezing to extremely cold and back again, almost weekly. Average daily high for this time of year is -2, forecast for tomorrow is -35. Its been really hard on the animals trying to adapt. The vet just had a late term abortion in one of his best brood mares for no logical reason.

just goes to show, breeding isn't all joy and adorable foals:-(


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

found the body. It was just what the BO was hoping for all the time, a bay colt:-(

gosh this is heart breaking. Lets just hope the other three mares make it uneventfully through the next few months:-|


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Don't forget, abortions also accurre if the foal was developmentally not "up to par". Also, how many times was this mare bred? If the mare and foals blood type mismatch eventually the mare will build up antibodies to their future foals. The body will actually the baby because it recognizes the foal as a foreign body.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

The mare is a maiden. Foal looks perfect, but you never know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

BlueSpark said:


> The mare is a maiden. Foal looks perfect, but you never know.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Look at all the babies who come out looking perfect, alive to stillborn, who have issues. You cannot see everything from the outside. :-|


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I was reading, and there are so many potential causes. It could be rhino, because the vaccines are not 100% effective, could be another virus, bacterial infection, umbilical cord twist, foal defect, mare stress. So many possibles. She is being tested for rhino, but we may not know for sure what did it.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Before I rebred her, if she was my mare, I would have cytology and culture done. Frequently, late abortion is caused by a subclinical infection that can be cleared up fairly easily if treated before the rebreed. The key is the cytology, it will pick up things even before they show up on culture.


----------



## Sweetwater Farms (Jan 7, 2013)

So very sorry to hear of your loss. Was your mare running a fever? Was she up to date on her vaccinations, or exposed to any other horses who may not have been? Late term abortions can be attributed to Rhino, among a long list of other less common problems.


----------



## roanypony (Apr 5, 2012)

This scenario is my WORST NIGHTMARE right now. Gawd I would fall into a derpression if this happens. Its been such a tough winter here in Minnesota...my mare being due in May has been the only thing keeping my spirit up at certain points this winter...

Good luck and pass on my condolences.


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

Wow, very sorry to hear this. Rest in peace little baby!


----------



## kortney (Mar 6, 2014)

I have a maiden mare that is 25 days away from being 340 days and still no bag. Should I be worried?


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

No. Some mares don't bag up until right before.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

hope you other mares are fine and have easy foaling and healthy babes


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I had a mare I imported from the US two years ago abort the same time - less actually, she was 10 months along. Had all her shots/ultraounds, etc. Soon as I saw her bloody tail I knew. Life can be tough. Very sorry to hear of this loss


----------



## semenhoarder (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm sorry


----------

